# How to connect a car DVD player to an amp and to a subwoofer



## nataliegrey (Mar 24, 2011)

Many car DVD players are connected to the central stereo or head unit. But how to connect a car DVD player to an amp


----------



## Kilia (Mar 18, 2011)

Locate the RCA out ports on the DVD player. 
Plug the RCA cable into the ports from step one. Match red with red and white with white. Run the RCA cable to the amplifier.


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)

Kilia said:


> Locate the RCA out ports on the DVD player.
> Plug the RCA cable into the ports from step one. Match red with red and white with white. Run the RCA cable to the amplifier.


Also it will need to have a remote line out to turn the amps on and off. Is the amplifier being used by the headunit within the car?


----------

